# What's your top 3 tasty fish?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

I read in another thread on here that someone would put pompano in the top 3 best eating fish. Which prompts a question, if this hasn't been covered already, what's your top 3 good eating fish?


Mine is 
1. flounder/halibut
2. King Salmon (wild caught)
3. yellow perch/walleye


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

1. flounder
2. striper
3. pompano


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'm not sure i can rank these in any particular order, so we'll call it a 3-way tie. also depends on the way you cook it.

they also have to be FRESH.

-pompano
-dolphin
-grouper

close runner-ups: wahoo, flounder, trout, yellowfin


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

1. Roundhead
2. Norfolk Spot
3. Puppy drum


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yft
mahi
spade


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

It don't have to be in any order unless you want it. I think mine is a tie too. By the way, I'm embarrased to admit I've never tried pompano; is it really that good? It's as good as or better than flounder?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yes it is very good. i forgot all about mahi and grouper, man i love mahi, gonna have to exchange striper for it


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Pompano have a distinctive taste...you'll know it is a pompano, above anything else..

..only 3??
1.Black Sea Bass
2.Black side of flounder..(you can HAVE the white side)..
3.Dolphin..not broiled or all screwed up either??..dipped and FRIED!!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

1. Pompano (by a mile)
2. Grouper
2. Flounder (tie)
3. Just about any fish caught and eaten fresh at a campsite, with a cold beer.  
.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

1. Black drum. You cant beat some good fried black drum. Might also be my fav b/c of easiness to catch.

2. Grouper. Pan seared with a white cream sauce.

3. Pompano. Very very good.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Tog
Grouper
Flounder
Blackened, or Deep fried with lemon, If baked then with lemon, butter and garlic. Or if you are cooking, I'll take it any way you serve it.
Chapa


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Mine....*

1-Striper
2-Black Drum
3-Grouper

I also like:

Flounder
Talapia
Catfish
Mahi-Mahi


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1) Wahoo, on the grill or in the oven....can you even mess it up? lol

2) Dolphin- same way

3) blackened grouper- from Vinnie's Raw bar around the charlotte/lake norman area


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Eaten Feesh......*

First ... Any Deep drop Snappers... Like Queens or Yellow eye. 
Second ... Pompano Ofcourse...
Thrid... Mahi Mahi... or well Grouper... Ok Tied for Thrid..... 

Best way to cook a Yellow Eyed Snapper... 
Cover fish filet with light coating of Good Mayo. Sprinkle EVERGLADES SEASONING along with any other favorite spices for fish. 
Sprinkle shreadded not grated parmesan cheese on top.
Cook at 350 till just about done..
Then broil till the cheese slightly burns to golden brown... EaT and EnjoY...

Thats Good Eats..... Give it a try RuddeDog....


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

1. Grouper- fried, baked, grilled, blackened, seared, scattered, smother, covered, diced or chopped, it's all good

2. Southwest Florida Redfish- baked or grilled honey style

3. Bluegill- scale em, cut off the fins, gut em, and deep fry em

4. salmon- smoked, grilled, baked, whatever

5. Sea trout- baked or fried

6. Trout- fried

7. Blacktip shark- steak em and grill em

8. Tuna- tuna salad, tuna steaks, tuna sauce, tuna soup, tuna breakfast, tuna lunch, tuna dinner, tuna dessert

9. snapper- good fishing, good fighting, good eating

10. spanish macks- mmmmm
whoops only top 3


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Not in any order but theres more than 3

flounder
swordfish
rainbow trout
dolphin
bluefish
striped bass
real tuna fish

Gosh, now that I think about it, I can't list a top three. Basically if it lives in water, I'll eat it. Except for octopus, squid, conch, snails or a few of those other chewy ones. :--|


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

1. Wahoo
2. Grouper
3. Striped Bass

Man..I'm gittin' hungry just lookin' at these posts..


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Brook trout
Sword fish
Salmon


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

1. yellow belly spot
2. va. mullet
3. striper
charlie


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Top Three - 
#1 - Sea Bass
#2 - Tog
#3 - Flounder


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

tuna - raw or grilled rare

dolphin - stop using that yuppie name "mahi"

sea mullet/roundhead/Va mullet/kingfish


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Florida style*

1) Hogfish
2) Flounder
3) pick one of the following, triggerfish, cobia, or swordfish


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> dolphin - stop using that yuppie name "mahi"


i used it cause the poster ahead of me did....around fishermen i usually say dolphin, around non-fishermen i say mahi or dorado, just think of it as the hawaiian term


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmm only 3??..well
1.Grunts
2.jack crevalle
3.ladyfish/hardhead cat(tie)


:--|  

seriously
Gag grouper
genuine red snapper
flounder/sheepshead (tie)


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

bluerunner said:


> i used it cause the poster ahead of me did....around fishermen i usually say dolphin, around non-fishermen i say mahi or dorado, just think of it as the hawaiian term


same here it's just a habit from being on the charter docks


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

1)Salmon
2)Tilefish
3)Trout


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Black sea bass
Mahi Mahi
Shashimi yellow tail tuner


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Wahoo,
Grouper, (any type besides red)
Dolphin.

My fourth pick would probably be pompano.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

1. sheepshead
2. tog
3. patagonian toothfish(a.k.a. chilean seabass)

runners up(no particular order)
flounder
pompano
triggerfish


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Black sea bass
> Mahi Mahi
> Shashimi yellow tail tuner


I thought for sure yours would be 
dog fish 
hound fish
cat fish
   

I was serious about the grunts...GRTIZ-N-GRUNTZ!! YUMMY!!!
gitrdun


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Whiting
Small channel cats (fresh water)
Flounder
Specks (Black and White Crappie)


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Spot, Blues and Flounder plus Mackeral


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

#1 - Speckled Trout - Baked with special rice stuffing and covered with bacon strips

#2 - Yellow-Bellied Spot - Scaled, headed, gutted, lightly battered and given a 350* hot oil bath - right after the HushPuppies are done

#3 - Since you didn't specify this one is a SHELLfish - Blue Crabs - Steamed in beer


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

1. Pompano........fried 
2. Flounder...........baked (Dark side is best, don't know why). 
3. Spanish Mackeral...........hot smoked. 



Blue fin tuna.............crusted and grilled med. rare. 
Grouper/snapper..........fried. 
Drum, Whiting, Sheepshead, Trout..........fried.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> 1. sheepshead
> 2. tog
> 3. patagonian toothfish(a.k.a. chilean seabass)
> 
> ...


I might have thrown in that chilean seabass, but I only had it a couple times. First time was incredible but the second was just kind of average. I'll try more of it, though. 

That black seabass is pretty darn good too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Inshore:
Puppydrum
Striped Mullet,yeah you heard me right... 
Corned Spot fried to a golden brown.

Offshore:
Grouper
Yellowfin
Snapper of all kinds

Freshwater:
Brook Trout
Salt Herring
Channel Cat


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

spaniards
specks or greys 
flounder


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

1- flattie
2-mako (on the grill)
3-tog
4-walleye/yellow perch
5-sea trout(smaller than 30"...saltwater)


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

raw 

tuna
salmon
yellowtail

cooked

grouper
triggerfish
flounder or tog not sure love both


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

pompano- my own secret grillin recipe
whiting- fried
crappie
brown/rainbow trout


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

DD,

Ate some jumpin mullet for the first time a coupla months ago down in Havelock at Peter Tripps. Wont bad at all. They were big mullets...I'd imagine a little smaller might down right make someone do double back flips!

Oh, hey everybody, don't tell anyone about them pompano...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

yeah them blow toads 'r poisonous...don't eat em....give em all to me


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*My Favz*

1) Mangrove Snapper
2) Black Sea Bass
3) Northern Kingfish-The lil guys that you have to catch about 10 to feed two people. 

I heard blowfish were very good but poisonous. Anyone know what part of the fish to stay away from or how to clean them?


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

1. Pompano - By far and away the best table far in the ocean.
2. Triggerfish - Hard to clean, but amazingly tasty! Marinate in teryaki and grilled, its better than grilled tuna!
3. Cobia - Done right (smoked) its wonderful. Done right...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Flounder!
Striper
Pompano


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> DD,
> 
> Ate some jumpin mullet for the first time a coupla months ago down in Havelock at Peter Tripps. Wont bad at all. They were big mullets...I'd imagine a little smaller might down right make someone do double back flips!
> 
> Oh, hey everybody, don't tell anyone about them pompano...


 Bubba,Havelock is about 15-20mi from where I grew up,New Bern.. Yeah,when I was a youngen we ate what we got,and jumpin mullets were one of the main things.. Rich,yummy flavor,grilled or fried... I know it's hard to believe you'd go wheelin through your bait cooler for foodfish,strange but true,mmmmmgood....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Xray Lima said:


> 1) Mangrove Snapper
> 2) Black Sea Bass
> 3) Northern Kingfish-The lil guys that you have to catch about 10 to feed two people.
> 
> I heard blowfish were very good but poisonous. Anyone know what part of the fish to stay away from or how to clean them?


 Cut through the bone behind the head,reach under the skin,pull out two strips on either side of the back about 2 to 4 inches long apiece. Meat looks like small chicken breast,or froglegs,you'll love it,promise..


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Tuna
Spanish Mackerel
Mahi


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Cooked
Sea bass
Tog
grouper

Raw
Yellowtail
Tog
really fresh tuna


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Pompano
Blackened redfish
Tie- crappie, flounder, grouper, mahi mahi, grilled salmon, mullet eggs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sea Bass 
Tilapia
Flounder

Just my .02 pennies werth


----------



## 007Hokie (Feb 22, 2009)

*favorite fish*

1. Cobia tied with Grouper
2. Walleye
3. Hogfish/Porgy

Oh yeah.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Channel cats
Sea mullet/roundhead
Rockfish
Spanish
Specks
Pups

No particular order. I like em all.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

1. Sheeps Head

2. Shark

3. spades


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

1- Walleye

2- Ocean Striper

3- White and Yellow Perch or Chicken of the sea (Puffers)


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

1-Blackfin tuna any way
2-Fried speckled trout sandwich
3-Rockfish fish cakes


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

this is sorta like picking out the 3 hottest females in the world..

however i notice my choices 3 years ago are probably the same 3 i would have chose today. not sure i could say the same for females..


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

pompano 
fresh salmon
fresh togtogtogtogtogtogtogtogtog


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Every year I think my opinion changes.. 

Offshore:
1) Tuna
2) Dolphin
3) Wahoo

Fresh caught swordfish is good too.

Inshore:
1) Fresh TOG!!!! Love some tog..
2) Flounder
3) Striper


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

tuna grilled med

haddock fried sandwitch

salmon brioled lemon dill



9rock


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

pompano
speckled trout
flounder or grouper

and in no particular order - spanish are up there, too 

I've never eaten tog, but I need to do that!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Good revival of an nteresting thread with all the different regions represented on this board.

For myself I'd have to say.

Offshore:
1) Hogfish
2) Scamp Grouper
3) Red Snapper

Fresh caught swordfish is good too.

Inshore:
1) Mangrove Snapper (Smaller Inshore Variety)
2) Pompano
3) Black sea bass


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*So, for your first post*

You dredge up a 3 year old thread... well, I guess it got lots of response.

And oh yea, welcome aboard.

Tuna
yellow perch
flounder



007Hokie said:


> 1. Cobia tied with Grouper
> 2. Walleye
> 3. Hogfish/Porgy
> 
> Oh yeah.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Nothin like 3 year old posts...

1) Blackened Red
2) Fresh Tuna 
3) Grouper
4) Does pink snapper count??

Im always shocked when I see how many people say Stripers on these list, incredibly overrated to me.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

bluefish
yellow perch
dolphin


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

1- mahi mahi
2- red drum
3- chain pickeral

has to be fresh, no matter what.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Inshore/nearshore:

Cobia
Mangrove snapper
Flounder/pompano

Offshore:

Tuna
Wahoo
Grouper/black seabass/triggerfish tied for third.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

toads
pompano
cobia


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i cant believe snook didnt make it on any ones list well it does mine

1.snook!!!!
2.permit (more meat then a pompano)
3.small barracuda, the whitest meat ive even seen in any fish


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

sea mullet = fried
specks = fried
cobia = cut into 1/4 inch slices like a boneless pork loin and fried


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Flounder
Mullet
Walleye
in no certain order


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

*fish*

yellowfin tuna
mako
fried mullet.wahoo,ling


----------



## Betamax (Apr 29, 2008)

*fish*

tilefish
dolphin
grey trout


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

1. bristol bay sockeye salmon
2. chilean sea bass
3. halibut -- 20 to 30 pounders!


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

What are Pompano, and where do you catch them? Many on here rated them first, but honestly I never heard of them before now. Are they sort of surf dwellers and mostlly available to catch during surf fishing? Can you filet or are they too small? I love eating fish and would like to try one.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

little up to 4-5lbs (not sure what the record is...) common up to a pound. sand flea eatingest thangs ya ever saw. silver/blue/yellowish looking fish...shaped like a jack.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

*Feesh...*

Roundheads
Toads
Puppy Drum


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Grilled

Blackened 

Fried

Never Raw:--|

All with an ice cold brew:beer:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

lv2bass said:


> What are Pompano, and where do you catch them? Many on here rated them first, but honestly I never heard of them before now. Are they sort of surf dwellers and mostlly available to catch during surf fishing? Can you filet or are they too small? I love eating fish and would like to try one.


Is this for real? Sounds like troll material, but I guess I'll bite.










That is a pompano. They are mainly caught in the surf on the Atlantic Coast. I'm not sure of their range but we catch them regularly in Florida. On our other coast they are found in the surf and in bay and inland waters around bridges, inlets, jetties, etc.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

tog
triggerfish
pompano

or any other crustation eater


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

SnookMook said:


> Is this for real? Sounds like troll material, but I guess I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we get them up here and they go even futher north, they avg half a pound to a pound around here and are sometimes very stuborn fish. but usually a small spoon or a small chartruse jig will catch em. if nothing else just use a sabiki!


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like a flatened out yellowtail in Florida. I like filets and it looks like those little critters would be hard to get a filet out of. Ok, now I know and thanks gentlemen. No troll, just stupid I guess. Swear, never seen them before, even with pic now, never caught them, never heard of them. But I do very little if any surf fishing.
Thanks a bunch.
Pete


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

1-blue catfish
2-wild salmon
3-shark


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

channel bass,jumpin' (striped mullets) after they run the beach "grilled on a wood fire",spring herring fried hard,spot.All these are inshore favorites.Born and raised to the coast.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

lv2bass said:


> What are Pompano, and where do you catch them? Many on here rated them first, but honestly I never heard of them before now. Are they sort of surf dwellers and mostlly available to catch during surf fishing? Can you filet or are they too small? I love eating fish and would like to try one.


Let me google that for you. 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pompano+fishing


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

My Better Half's Favs:
1.Trout
2.Wild Salmon
3.Sole

Fish I can Catch:1. Steamed Sea Bass!
2. Stripe Bass(No Longer Eat(C&R)
3.Toatog(Blackfish)


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

lv2bass--Wasn't trying to call you out. Sometimes I forget less experienced anglers and persons young in age get on these boards as well. As popular as pompano are to catch and eat, I just figured most would know of them.

Here's a better photo of a nice size pomp I caught a couple of years ago at the Gandy Bridge over Tampa Bay.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

HStew said:


> jumpin' (striped mullets) after they run the beach "grilled on a wood fire"


Not tryin' to hijack, but OK, now I am going to HAVE to try those this year. I know people who swear they're delicious fried, but I've never eaten one. Wife and I catch them on sz14 hooks and little breadballs in brackish lakes over in SC, and I use them for cut bait. Gonna have to try 'em to eat. Have heard several folks on here talk about 'em as well.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

1. Spanish mackerel
2 pompano
3. spadefish


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

sheepshead
tog
...only have a top two..love it all, even the tentacled seafood..but thems my favorite two...maybe fried catfish third, just because


----------



## luremkr (Apr 25, 2008)

#1 Tog
#2 Flounder
#3 Trigger

But I could add 10 more to that list, I love em' all.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

bubbaHoTep- When mullets start migrating and have been swimmin over sand a few days they lose their "muddy" and are fit to eat.In the fall they got roe and fat so outdoors around sundown a good time.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

dolphin cooked on the grill
snook fried in beer batter
grouper fried in beer batter

Never had Pompano but here that is awesome too


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Snake Head 
Flounder
Rock


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

cajun catfish....(blue or channel cats up to 15#)(any bigger and they get a little tough but they are still good )
-fillet, rubb down with butter, cayanne, salt, pepper, lemon pepper, garlic....(pretty much wutever you want) wrap tight in tin foil and grill for 10 minutes one each side.......my best friend's dad doesnt like to eat fish and he went back for THIRDS!!!

beer/mustard redfish....
-let maranade in favorite beer for 6 hours :beer:, batter in mustard, doesnt matter wut kind, and deep fry till golden brown ....damn makin myself hungry...opcorn:

baked stuffed shark steaks....
-take your shark fillet, butterfly it, then stuff it with minced green onions, garlic, jalapenos, and small shrimp, baste it with olive oil or butter, and bake it.................................ok, i gotta stop im drueling


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Pompano
Flounder
ARS


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> Grilled
> 
> Blackened
> 
> ...


My three are...

Baked

Grilled

Fried

(I consider blackened a combination of the above so it fits in all three)

Seriously though, it's easier to pick out the top three I don't like then to pick out my three favorite to eat. It all comes down to what I'm in the mood for, whether it grilled red fillets with fresh parm grated on them, pan fried trout, thresher shark baked with onions and potatoes, blackened catfish, sushi...you name it. You an also throw in octopus, squid, shrimp and any crab I don't have to work to get a decent bite of! I like some seafood now...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tog
Fresh caught trout from a stream or reservoir
Walleye or Striped Bass (tie)
Leopard Shark on the grill...

Sandcrab


----------



## Fly Swatter (Dec 7, 2008)

Dolphin, Flounder, Pompano:beer::fishing:
Or whatever my neighbors are making and bring over.


----------

